# Tilt and Trim Leak



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

I have a slow leak on my tilt and trim. I believe the leak is coming from where I've circled in red. The leak appears to be coming from where the gear pump attaches to the tilt and trim housing. My guess is that the O rings have moved or have deteriorated. Can the O rings (part 27) be replaced?


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

I just rebuilt the T/T on my evinrude this past weekend due to leaking/pouring shaft seals. You could buy a new one cheaper than I'd rebuild another one. GL it is a real PITA


----------



## SoCal619 (Nov 18, 2011)

Talk to Shane Livingston on here. He rebuilt the t/t for my '93 Yammy a few years back. From what I remember the outer cylinders can be rebuilt fairly easily for cheap but the primary gear in the center is a PITA cuz the parts aren't sold individually and from what I remember there's a ton of odd shaped o-rings and miscellaneous parts and that's why yamaha sells the whole cylinder as a single part. Give him a call to get the low down and see what you can come up with.


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

I see where you have it marked but some times it will leak from a different location. You may want to look real close to one of the two trim seals and even the tilt seal. The trim seal is easy to change with that special tool. The tilt seal is not that hard but if it is that seal you will need to disconnect the upper bolt.


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

I'm pretty sure its not either of the trim seals. The fluid is the fluid leak flow is behind (transom side) of the trim housing.


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

I believe that attached link describes my problem accurately.

http://www.thehulltruth.com/boating...k-between-pump-gear-housing-pics-added.html#b


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

That might not be to bad, other than broken allen screws. Should be fairly easy to match the orings with new ones, most parts places have oring kits that will have those in them. GL and let us know how it goes.


----------



## TheCaptKen (Mar 14, 2011)

I've been seeing more and more T&T units leaking there. Of course you need to remove the system from the transom assembly so as to work on it on the bench. The Allen head bolts will probably be frozen. You will need to remove the trim motor if you decide to heat it since you will melt the plastic screen in the pump. Order the correct o rings from Yamaha and don't try to match them or you will be going it again. You will find some corrosion between the halves that will need to be cleaned off.


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

TheCaptKen said:


> I've been seeing more and more T&T units leaking there. Of course you need to remove the system from the transom assembly so as to work on it on the bench. The Allen head bolts will probably be frozen. You will need to remove the trim motor if you decide to heat it since you will melt the plastic screen in the pump. Order the correct o rings from Yamaha and don't try to match them or you will be going it again. You will find some corrosion between the halves that will need to be cleaned off.


Dabutcher, I fixed one of our 2001 150 HPDI Yamahas last summer. 

Ken describes the situation perfectly. The o rings you have circled were leaking. The fluid runs down the transom side of the unit. It was hell getting the motor separated from the cylinder assembly. In spite of heat two of the bolts broke and had to be drilled out. Not for the faint of heart! 

The o rings are not a standard size, I tried to match them up at Pensacola Rubber. 

You need to get the Yamaha rings. 

I put a helicoil in one of the drilled out bolt holes, and through bolted the other one with a nut on the other end.

Hardest part was drilling a steel bolt out of an odd shaped aluminum housing, had to manually hold the housing on/against wood block on the drill press.
It was quite tedious.


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe (Nov 5, 2007)

David, if you run into a problem with broken bolts or just need me to repair the trim assembly, give me a call. Gavin 850-221-1875


----------



## TheCaptKen (Mar 14, 2011)

Do yourself a favor. Order a new pump assembly with new screws and Orings. Then don't worry about having to drill, tap or screw with the old corroded pump. I can actually save the customer money by doing it that way vs labor cost to make their old one usable again.


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. Would adding some hydraulic stop leak solution be a temporary fix? Or, would it cause a much bigger problem down the road?

Gavin, I sent you a pm.


----------

